# GAs bottles on Euro tunnel



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Off to france on the chunnel next week. Looking at the booking confirmation is states.

"Gas bottles should be no more than 80% full and you should be able to prove this is the case"

I have a refilliable one with a big sticker stating it has an 80% shut off and a nearly full 6kg propane. 

My question is has anybody ever been challenged on this point. I don't expect it to be a problem but thought i would ask just in case they expect to see a gauge which i have got on the refillable but not on the normal 6kg.

Phill


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have never been checked, and I dont know of anyone who has. I have on occasion been asked if I have LPG and if it is completely shut off.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think you'll have a problem, they will have a look in your gas locker & check things out. Proprietory containers are normally ok, but don't know how they would check that the container is not more than 80% full. Anybody know?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is 80% of _volume_ that may not be exceeded. If bottles are properly filled, then they never exceed 80% vol. Self-refillable bottles therefore have an 80% shutoff, while with others the filling station makes sure that they are not overfilled.

Only if non-self-refillable bottles (without shutoff) are *illegally* refilled, e.g. at certain South-European LPG fuel stations, then overfilling might occur. And an overfilled bottle might burst even at modest temperature rises. Something the tunnel operators do not exactly want to happen during the passage...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Every time I have travelled Le Shuttle I have been asked at check in if I have gas onboard, both with the car when we had a caravan in France and with the motorhome. This has resulted in a red warning sticker being applied to the windscreen and on every ocasion been directed to be searched when on the way to the train. If you have declared gas you will be last on the train.


Thats my experience without exception.

regards

Geoff


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks for the info guys. As long as they dont say we cant travel at all thats fine

Phill
psyou would think they would want you off asap wouldnt you?


----------

